# foxhole guns and archery



## sothunfried (Apr 8, 2012)

went saturday to foxhole to get new strings and cables for mine and my gf bows.
they treated us GREAT!
Dale is one of the friendliest person ya would want to meet.
really help us with everything and didn't mind us asking some rookie questions.
if ya'll need service parts or any kind of help and your around gainesville go see him,,,ya wont be dissappointed!


----------



## Grey Man (Apr 11, 2012)

Dale did my string as well. The dude knows his stuff!


----------



## gcs (Apr 11, 2012)

Keep on talking, Dale might get the big head.lol


----------



## JWeeks08 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dale is a great guy and bow tech!!!


----------



## ga bow hunter (Apr 19, 2012)

WOW!! Thanks guys, glad to always to help people. If i can help call me or come by. Thanks Dale.


----------



## copeland7 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dale is the man....


----------



## Hulley (Apr 20, 2012)

My wife and I are headed to Foxhole Saturday morning. We are both getting new bows (first timers) and heard great things about Dale/Foxhole. I'mexcited to say the least! See you in the morning!

Steve


----------



## ga bow hunter (May 15, 2012)

Guys it is about time to get tuned up for the up and coming hunting season. Come by and see us, it will be here before to long. pse, hoyt, can work on anything. Thanks Dale


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 19, 2012)

Dale is a great guy. I have known him since I started in archery 6 years ago. Go by and see him. He will have everything you need to get started in archery, and if he doesn't have it he'll get it for you.


----------



## hansel (May 21, 2012)

Dale is the man, he's got my vote for bow tuner of the century.

Funny thing is I tried a thread like this when he opened, and it got pulled


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 3, 2012)

Hansel, your bow is fixed!!


----------



## mountainraider68 (Jun 3, 2012)

Foxhole is the Joint! And Dale treats everybody like family dont get any better than that!


----------



## hansel (Jun 5, 2012)

ga bow hunter said:


> Hansel, your bow is fixed!!



You da MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 6, 2012)

Dale rocks, whats up Bud


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 7, 2012)

I went and purchased a Hoyt Vector 32 from Dale today, He went to the max to make sure he set the bow up for me. He helped me out ALOT!!! I will be going back to him for all my bow needs!!! GREAT GUY!!!!

    Tyler B


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 7, 2012)

Dale is one of the "all time good guys"! He can tune a dang bow, really well!


----------



## riskyb (Jun 9, 2012)

Is foxhole open on sunday


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 9, 2012)

No they are closed on Sunday according to their facebook page
Man, must be nice to be able to afford a new bow!!  Guess Ill be hunting with My old bow for another year, heck I can barely afford to buy the  arrows and broadheads here latley.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 9, 2012)

That sucks sun is my only day off


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 10, 2012)

Would like to take time to say a BIG THANK YALL!! .If it was not for all of yall the foxhole would be nothing. Come on by and see us and bring your bow. THANKS DALE.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Just wanted to put this out here. How many people would come to the foxhole to see some of the guys from primos? They have become good friends. Just a tough. but if enough would come i could get a few of them. So let me know.


----------



## Flintridge (Jun 22, 2012)

*stings*

sorry to get off your topic of Primos but what strings do you carry at Foxhole?  I have a Bowtech Admiral - 2 cams.


----------



## JWeeks08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh yeah I would be there Dale!!!


----------



## hansel (Jun 22, 2012)

ga bow hunter said:


> Just wanted to put this out here. How many people would come to the foxhole to see some of the guys from primos? They have become good friends. Just a tough. but if enough would come i could get a few of them. So let me know.



If it's early on a Saturday morning, say at opening I'd be there in a heart beat


----------



## lung deflater (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh yea you won't be disappointed thay spent allmost three hrs setting up my 6 year olds nuclear ice and working with him like he was the only one in the store he thought it was great and is allways wanting to go back and spend my money lol that's the only place ill go since I found dale again  and I drive from Athens


----------



## riskyb (Jun 23, 2012)

i went by today to check out the store and met dale we talked and cut up like old friends, he didnt care if i spent 10 dollars or a thousand def felt at home with these guys, granted i do most of my work but i will def be back to spend money with him when needed, thanks dale


----------



## Scoutman (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm up for primos for sure!


----------



## Hoyt1 (Jun 24, 2012)

If its on a Saturday when I'm coming up from central FL to check the feeders I'd stop in and see the primos guys and check out the Foxhole.


----------



## sothunfried (Jun 25, 2012)

sure sounds good to me. if it can be on a saturday. i half to work on sundays but would like to go,,,let us know when


----------



## Papa Bear (Jun 25, 2012)

What are your store hours Dale?


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jun 25, 2012)

The hours are from 9 am Monday thru Friday to 6pm., and 9 am until 5 pm on Saturday.


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, my latest experience wasn't so good. My brother in law was going that way, so I asked him to get me some arrows. Here is the exact text I sent him:

Gold Tip XT Hunter arrows. Color: black. Spine: 5575. Length: cut to 29.75 inches, and thats bare shaft, with no nock or insert attached. 

He doesnt know squat about archery, so he just took that message, showed it to the staff at Foxhole, and what did he come with? Gold Tip Expedition Hunters that are a half inch too long. Wrong arrow, cut to the wrong length. And when he tried to take them back, he couldn't. They did cut the arrows down, but would not take them back despite selling him the wrong product. While I know arrows are not usually returnable, it leaves with greatly reduced confidence in Foxhole, and my brother in law wasnt thrilled either.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 7, 2012)

Grey Man said:


> Unfortunately, my latest experience wasn't so good. My brother in law was going that way, so I asked him to get me some arrows. Here is the exact text I sent him:
> 
> Gold Tip XT Hunter arrows. Color: black. Spine: 5575. Length: cut to 29.75 inches, and thats bare shaft, with no nock or insert attached.
> 
> He doesnt know squat about archery, so he just took that message, showed it to the staff at Foxhole, and what did he come with? Gold Tip Expedition Hunters that are a half inch too long. Wrong arrow, cut to the wrong length. And when he tried to take them back, he couldn't. They did cut the arrows down, but would not take them back despite selling him the wrong product. While I know arrows are not usually returnable, it leaves with greatly reduced confidence in Foxhole, and my brother in law wasnt thrilled either.



 wow thats odd I bought a half dozen  that was cut to short because it was my fault and they them back even though it was my fault. Can't believe that happen to you man. I'm sorry


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 7, 2012)

I wanted to let you all know that Dale has private messaged me to apologize and asked me to bring them to him so he can make it right. 

Also- never ask a non-archer to pick up arrows for you. Ever.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jul 10, 2012)

going to go see my buddy Dale very soon to get some arrows re-fletched and a tune-up.. you still remember how to work on those old mathews you used to sell!?!?


----------



## kevinb (Jul 10, 2012)

*foxhole*

Just wanted to send a big thanks to Dale and Foxhole ! He took some time with my son on saturday after tuning his bow and gave him some pointers on how he was gripping the bow and his shooting style. Its hard to find people anymore thats passionate about there work . We sincerely thank you for all that you do !


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 10, 2012)

BamaBowHunter said:


> going to go see my buddy Dale very soon to get some arrows re-fletched and a tune-up.. you still remember how to work on those old mathews you used to sell!?!?



You best hurry last time I was in there he was slammed only going to get worse


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jul 10, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> You best hurry last time I was in there he was slammed only going to get worse



Good to know.. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sothunfried (Jul 10, 2012)

Grey Man said:


> I wanted to let you all know that Dale has private messaged me to apologize and asked me to bring them to him so he can make it right.
> 
> Also- never ask a non-archer to pick up arrows for you. Ever.



when i started this thread i told ya'll you wouldn't be disappointed. this is the only time i like to say "i told ya so'
GOD bless ya dale!
you rock!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 10, 2012)

BamaBowHunter said:


> Good to know.. thanks for the heads up.



No problem man.


----------



## hansel (Jul 10, 2012)

BamaBowHunter said:


> going to go see my buddy Dale very soon to get some arrows re-fletched and a tune-up.. you still remember how to work on those old mathews you used to sell!?!?



Dale still knows more about Mathews than Matt does  but season is quickly approaching so you better get on over there Bama, so ya still shooting that Mathews then, I've switched over too the other side (Hoyt) wish I never would have sold my SBXT.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jul 12, 2012)

hansel said:


> Dale still knows more about Mathews than Matt does  but season is quickly approaching so you better get on over there Bama, so ya still shooting that Mathews then, I've switched over too the other side (Hoyt) wish I never would have sold my SBXT.



We're in the same boat old pal.. I've got a DLD but that SBXT of mine I should have never sold... 

I'm going to get up there saturday.. I keep forgetting GA season is only 2 months away.. I've got 3 months and some change before i'll be in the woods!


----------



## HuntingFool (Jul 12, 2012)

Dale has been working on my bows for years. I wont let anyone else touch my bows. Not only is he the best bow tech around he is a great guy to boot! Thanks Dale for all you do!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll tell you something else about Dale.  He's a great tech and salesman because he's a great teacher as well.  He'll teach you about your bow so that you can get the most out of it and your time while using it.  But I think the overall thing that sticks out to me is his love for Jesus which definitely comes out through his work and interactions with his customers.  Always a joy to go see Dale about Bows, hunting or the Lord!


----------



## racefandale (Jul 15, 2012)

Dale is a great guy!Bought my very first bow (PSE) from Dale 6 years ago.He took the time with me to  shoot a few arrows.Have the Primo guys stop by yet?


----------



## amc5 (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought a new site last year, and got a new peep site (end of season). Now, everything is out of whack. Is this something I could take there and spend some time with me getting it right? Also need a re-string. Thanks!

p.s Mathews DXT


----------



## sothunfried (Jul 16, 2012)

amc5 said:


> I bought a new site last year, and got a new peep site (end of season). Now, everything is out of whack. Is this something I could take there and spend some time with me getting it right? Also need a re-string. Thanks!
> 
> p.s Mathews DXT



yea dale will get ya fixed up and he'll take the time to work with ya,


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jul 16, 2012)

amc5 said:


> I bought a new site last year, and got a new peep site (end of season). Now, everything is out of whack. Is this something I could take there and spend some time with me getting it right? Also need a re-string. Thanks!
> 
> p.s Mathews DXT



Call him up and get that string ordered that way it'll be there by the time you get up there!!

FYI- Dale took great care of me Saturday.. we talked hunting forever and he put my Mathews back together for me! haha!


----------



## amc5 (Jul 17, 2012)

sothunfried said:


> yea dale will get ya fixed up and he'll take the time to work with ya,





BamaBowHunter said:


> Call him up and get that string ordered that way it'll be there by the time you get up there!!
> 
> FYI- Dale took great care of me Saturday.. we talked hunting forever and he put my Mathews back together for me! haha!




Great!! Thanks for the info.  That is the thing, I am going to need some time with a pro and have been concerned I wasnt going to find anyone that would do that. I will give him a call. Does he have good strings or should I order my own?


----------



## hansel (Jul 17, 2012)

amc5 said:


> Great!! Thanks for the info.  That is the thing, I am going to need some time with a pro and have been concerned I wasnt going to find anyone that would do that. I will give him a call. Does he have good strings or should I order my own?



Dale I believe use's Vapor Trail which are great strings, but call him so he can order them, VT has a really fast turn around time on strings, or you can take your own and he will install those for ya, but plan on staying awhile because he is a great guy too hang out with and learn a ton of stuff on bow's and hunting.

Bama, told ya he knew more than Matt does


----------



## law dawg (Jul 17, 2012)

ga bow hunter said:


> Just wanted to put this out here. How many people would come to the foxhole to see some of the guys from primos? They have become good friends. Just a tough. but if enough would come i could get a few of them. So let me know.



Boys from Primos?  Who wants to see them?  Get me there and then you'll have a crowd!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd show up! I like watching their videos. Good stuff there!


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sale is the only guy that I will let touch my boy. He has been treating me right since I purchased it from him back on 07.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Yall come by on Satuurday and see moby from 106.1 and other things going on , look forward to seeing everyone!


----------

